# Kitchen Aid



## Edifireserv (Sep 19, 2015)

Posted earlier thread re my grinder not grinding fine enough and said it was a Kitchen Devil - sorry got it wrong - its called a kitchen Aid Artisan. Anyone had any experience of them and how I can make it grind any finer for espresso - thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Grind settings:

Rotating the faceplate easily changes the grind settings, which are numbered from 1 to 8 with detents (click stops) at half steps for a total of 15 levels. However, these levels can be skewed upward or downwards (by increments of 1 whole detent) by adjusting the grind control gear inside the dial (easy instructions are in the manual). Hence if you wanted a grind coarser than the coarsest setting out of the box, or finer than the finest setting out of the box, you can do so. One odd thing is that "1" is the coarsest grind, and "8" is the finest-- which is the opposite of what I expected. The manual claims the settings can meet "stringent Specialty Coffee Association of America grind-size specifications," such as 250 micron for espresso, and 1500 micron for French Press.

taken from elsewhere.download manual here

http://www.kitchenaid.co.uk/catalogue/artisan-burr-grinder-5kcg100-5kcg100-wer/product-en.htm


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

I had one once, simply not precise enough mechanism for consistent espresso. Too much play in the internal mechanism so can't be dialed in accurately or consistantly. Unfortunately when it comes to espresso they are not fit for purpose.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Simply not a serious grinder for espresso. Kitchen Aid stuff looks beautiful in the kitchen but it's very much an "eye candy" product.


----------

